
I Tried to Sell to a Customer Who Was Secretly a Master Salesman - creolabs
https://entrepreneurshandbook.co/i-tried-to-sell-to-a-customer-who-was-secretly-the-yoda-of-sales-d54d7c6f84b3
======
arkj
This is a gem and so refreshing to read.

>Good selling is not about money changing hands; it’s about relieving the
customer of the anxiety that accompanies spending.

This us so true. We started a company two years back for providing 24/7
operational support. We grew from 5 people to 30 purely based on this maxim.

Our motto was “Work hard to let our customer sleep in peace” and it really
paid off.

